# scrolling a pdf on iPad



## Indianamom (Jul 10, 2007)

On iPad 2, when my son logs onto a school website to do homework, he cannot scroll the page down in a pdf. The entire webpage will move but we cannot scroll down to see the next page of the pdf. I have searched other help forums in Apple and suggestions were using 2 fingers (did not work) and downloading Goodreader app which we have not tried. This does not occur on all websites,so far just this particular homework website. Web browser is Safari. Any suggestions?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Have you tried from Google? Are you still having an issue?


----------



## Indianamom (Jul 10, 2007)

I haven't worked on this since I first posted but I will see what happens with Google.


----------

